# CC water levels



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was going to try and get out to ceasar creek Thursday or Friday this week to play around with some new electronics and fish a bit but wondering if it's too high to launch without waders (I can deal with wearing knee high muck boots). I see it's 8 or 9 feet above summer pool but not sure if that's too high to launch, was hoping someone may have put eyes on it recently.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

burnsj5 said:


> Was going to try and get out to ceasar creek Thursday or Friday this week to play around with some new electronics and fish a bit but wondering if it's too high to launch without waders (I can deal with wearing knee high muck boots). I see it's 8 or 9 feet above summer pool but not sure if that's too high to launch, was hoping someone may have put eyes on it recently.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Was there last week when it was 14 feet high. I went to 3 different boat ramps and it would be very difficult to launch a boat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

crappietime said:


> Was there last week when it was 14 feet high. I went to 3 different boat ramps and it would be very difficult to launch a boat.


Thanks, I just checked levels online again and it's a little over 10 feet above summer pool now. I'm still tempted to check it out this afternoon but sounds like it might be a waste of a drive. 
I've definitely launched a few times with flooded ramps, I just can't recall at what level was too much. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Depends on what ramps the ACE have open. Last time it was this high the only ramp open was furnace road. And that is a steep SOB, not to mention that the scumbags watching you launch so they can steal your stuff. 

But the good news is that it should start dropping soon. At least until it starts raining again. Be safer with some else with you.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

MuskyFan, I'm planning on fishing down @ CC some this year. Which ramp would you consider to be the safest in terms of theft. I really don't relish the prospect of having my truck damaged. Thanks, Mike


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> MuskyFan, I'm planning on fishing down @ CC some this year. Which ramp would you consider to be the safest in terms of theft. I really don't relish the prospect of having my truck damaged. Thanks, Mike


I haven't had anything stolen, but you do have to worry about the black vultures that will destroy your truck. I know they have tore up trucks at furnas road but I was spared. They keep tarps there for you to use if you are worried about it.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike, I’d say the north pool ramp followed by Welmans, they both get used a lot and and you can see the parking lots from a distance. I’d say north pool would be the safer of those 2. I’ve lived around and fished CC since it was built...... never had anything stolen (knock on wood). I usually put in at North pool and ALWAYS use it when night fishing. That area, also has the beach and Marina near by and seems to get patrolled more


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I'll be making my first trip down there some time the latter part of next month. The plan is to start exercising my muskie tackle more often this season. My wife had shoulder surgery last week so our schedule is kinda full with work & appointments @ physical therapy. Hope she gets better quickly so she can net my fish !!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

firemanmike2127 said:


> MuskyFan, I'm planning on fishing down @ CC some this year. Which ramp would you consider to be the safest in terms of theft. I really don't relish the prospect of having my truck damaged. Thanks, Mike


I use Wellman most of the time but also use the North Pool at the park. Both are decent access points and the North Pool saves you the run and idle time if fishing the north side. 

As for Furnace Road, yeah the vultures like rubber window and sunroof seals. But the scumbags I'm referring to are the ones that may go after your stuff in the boat while you're parking or getting your vehicle. Heard more than one report of rods, tackle and electronics getting stolen. If there's a couple of you it's not bad. It is steep though so make sure your parking brake works well. I always chock one truck tire when I get out. Seen too many you tube videos of sunken trucks, cars and trailers.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

You should check out the Furnas ramp when the water is high. The road leading to the ramp is steep and if the water is high enough up the hill, it should be easy to launch a boat. You just have to back the boat down a long way because you won't be able to turn around at the bottom.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> I use Wellman most of the time but also use the North Pool at the park. Both are decent access points and the North Pool saves you the run and idle time if fishing the north side.
> 
> As for Furnace Road, yeah the vultures like rubber window and sunroof seals. But the scumbags I'm referring to are the ones that may go after your stuff in the boat while you're parking or getting your vehicle. Heard more than one report of rods, tackle and electronics getting stolen. If there's a couple of you it's not bad. It is steep though so make sure your parking brake works well. I always chock one truck tire when I get out. Seen too many you tube videos of sunken trucks, cars and trailers.


The Wellman ramp is also deep in a no wake zone.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> The Wellman ramp is also deep in a no wake zone.


Not too “deep” in the no wake zone. It’s 100-150 yards from the welman dock to the no wake buoys.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Harry 1959… I'm not sure what you mean by "not too deep"...If you go 100 yards straight out from the wellman ramp...around your darn near in 100 feet of water. And the no wake bouys are more like 400 yards from the ramp


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Harry1959 said:


> “deep” in the no wake zone.


I believe Harry was referring to the ramp "Not Being to Far Back into the No Wake Zone" since he was responding to this.


Ol'Bassman said:


> The Wellman ramp is also deep in a no wake zone.


It was a reference to dinstance...not depth.
I thought the same as you 9Left until I re-read it

The distance to the buoys is closer with an outboard than it is with a kayak


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

9Left said:


> Harry 1959… I'm not sure what you mean by "not too deep"...If you go 100 yards straight out from the wellman ramp...around your darn near in 100 feet of water. And the no wake bouys are more like 400 yards from the ramp


9left, the poster I quoted said that the welmans ramp was “deep inside a no wake zone”. It sounded to me like he was saying you had a significant ride in a no wake zone....of course I have never measured it....but if you turned right out of the the boat ramp it’s short ride to the no wake buoys......and if you go 100 yards straight out of the ramp, you are not going the straightest route to cross the no wake zone. And yes it’s really deep at that end of the lake, but that’s not what I was referring to.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

It’s kinda hard to judge distances in open water.... next time I am up there will check it on gps, it may be closer to 400 yards, but I don’t think so


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I know what Harry is saying. It's not that far especially when you consider the a-holes who chop the throttle AT the buoys and then come off plane 75 yds passed the them. Not to mention the morons that think "no wake" means not on plane and come cruising by with a 2' wake behind them.

I seem to remember the buoys at Wellman being a little farther down the shoreline.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gotcha! No worries...I see what yer sayin now harry... thnks for clarifying


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

One thing that I do to help judge distance (semi) accurately... just look at the Shoreline or object you are trying to judge the distance from… And picture a buck standing there… And all you have is a Percussion cap muzzleloader with no scope... if I feel confident in killing it… Then I am most likely 100 yards or less.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MuskyFan said:


> I know what Harry is saying. It's not that far especially when you consider the a-holes who chop the throttle AT the buoys and then come off plane 75 yds passed the them. Not to mention the morons that think "no wake" means not on plane and come cruising by with a 2' wake behind them.
> 
> I seem to remember the buoys at Wellman being a little farther down the shoreline.


 I know exactly what you mean musky fan ! Most of those schmucks don't realize that "no wake " Actually means that there is absolutely no white water on the bow of the boat As you are moving


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I


MuskyFan said:


> I know what Harry is saying. It's not that far especially when you consider the a-holes who chop the throttle AT the buoys and then come off plane 75 yds passed the them. Not to mention the morons that think "no wake" means not on plane and come cruising by with a 2' wake behind them.
> 
> I seem to remember the buoys at Wellman being a little farther down the shoreline.


 I do think the buoys used to be further away, I noticed it a year or 2 ago they seemed closer too. 
Atleast 3+ times a year I get stopped or asked by someone new to the lake if it is no wake in that area around wellmans launch. They usually tell me how someone was yelling at them and couldn't figure out why and wondered if it was no wake throughout that whole area.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok now that that part of the discussion is over, whats the water level over there now?

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I checked this morning it was close to 9 feet over summer if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is the District's water level site:
http://www.lrl-wc.usace.army.mil/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard that the Ohio River is going to continue to rise until Thursday, so I doubt they will be pulling water anytime soon.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

burnsj5 said:


> I checked this morning it was close to 9 feet over summer if I remember correctly.


Thanks

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Drove by campground ramp yesterday...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

9Left said:


> ..


Looks like someone has some work to do.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

9Left said:


> ..


Damn...guess its good its going to snow this weekend. Otherwise I'd be tempted.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Drove by Wellmans today, still real high, but it looks a lot better than 9’s post from Tuesday.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Really appreciate the pics when you guys are stopping by. Its a huge help deciding if I want to try and tackle launching solo.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Any new updates?

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Only a 1'-6" above summer pool this morning.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I'll be down there Saturday. Say hi if you see me!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Planning on going on Sat and put in at Wellmans. Still plenty of open water? Would hate to drive an hour and find ice.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Doubt there's any ice on CC. Hasn't been nearly cold enough. Level will come up Sunday from Saturday's rain, though.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Ended up calling the COE office late this afternoon. They said ice had formed on most of the bays this week. With that and the rain forecast moving up from 4pm to 1pm tomorrow and Sunday forecast for strong winds, I'm going to wimp out and try again next weekend.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll let you know what you missed Sunday. 17 mph winds aren't that bad...unless in a kayak, canoe or other small boat. But from the SW you should be able to fish most of the south end w/o issue.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Wind forecast for tomorrow is 22 to 24 mph. If it was 17, I'd go. But planning on finishing cleaning up all the dead branches in the yard and cut up a big old cottonwood the storm a couple weeks ago brought down. Got a start on it today. Good luck if you make it out.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Did anyone make it out this weekend or planning on going out today? Curious on water level & ramp access.

I'm going to a Mumford & Sons concert tonight in Cbus, and decided to take work off tomorrow. Going to sleep in till 8 tomorrow, but would like to get the boat out after!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks to be half a foot over summer pool and water temps low 40's according to the internet. 
If you go out let us know how the lake looks. I have a 3 day weekend coming up and may fish there or head down south to take advantage of warmer temps. Good luck.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Water level was fine but you had to be part monkey to use the docks if you were solo (like me). The docks are on top of the ramps. Wind wasn’t bad for me...only fished a little. Went out to play with my new “toy”. Switched from aluminum to glass. Had a great time. 

As for fishing, which I did a little, the coves with creeks were a mess. Lots of crap floating. Still had ice on the banks. Main lake was 37-38 but the coves were 40-42. Mostly threw blades, slow rolling them along the bottom and off drop offs. No takers but I was slacking quite a bit playing with different things on the boat. The Ultrex is quite different than my Terrova and it took a while to get used to. One livewell pump wasn’t working right but got it going. 

Overall, it was great day even if I had the play monkey again to get the boat back on the trailer.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update muskyfan. I drove by yesterday. Water was a little muddy at both ends. If it clears up just a little I plan on going crappie fishing Wednesday. Muskyfan, is march generally a good time for musky at CC? The 5 that I have I Caught have been in June. may take a musky rod too. Will post about my trip if I go.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking at the Musky Angler Log, From 2014 thru 2018 there were a total of 47 musky caught over 51 days fishing in March. The most was in '16 with 18 fish over 20 days and the least was '15 with 2 fish over 6 days. So it looks like the percentages are pretty good if the weather cooperates.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The creeks play havoc with the coves due to all the rain. A lot like rivers than coves. Fish are in prespawn but should eat. I really didn’t spend much time setting a line. March has been tough for me in the past but hope that changes. Generally do better Jun-Aug if the temps aren’t too high.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Holy cr*p!! Do you have permission to fish that hot water??


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Almost boiling, eh? Saves me from cooking them at home. There’s cooler water if you look for it. It’s more about dissolved O2 than warm water. 

Rut roh, I hear the warm water police coming...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Almost boiling, eh? Saves me from cooking them at home. There’s cooler water if you look for it. It’s more about dissolved O2 than warm water.
> 
> Rut roh, I hear the warm water police coming...


Muskyfan uses bro science.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Like snatching bluegills from under the dock....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> Muskyfan uses bro science.


See. Didn’t take long for the warm water police to show up.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Didn’t fish today, too much to do around the house. I did drive by Cowan and CC. CC still has a little brown color to it, and a lot of water still being discharged, I don’t usually do well when the lake is dropping quickly anyway. Cowan is muddier than CC, but not as bad as I expected, it muddies up pretty fast.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pic is at wellmans


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Been watching it daily lately... comparing it to years past… We are right on track for the spring crappie! Averaging about .5° per day warming trend ... which should put us right where we need to be come May 1 st


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

This is the US GS temperature chart for Caesar's Creek at Wellmanns


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Made it out today, water levels are good and the ramps at wellman are fixed so no need to climb over anything. Windy and cold today, fished muskie for 5 hours or so then a couple for crappie/saugeye, took the skunk. 46 around areas with feeder creeks pretty dirty water, 39 main lake and coves with nothing coming in, water much cleaner in those spots. Good luck for those who make it out this weekend, may try again Sunday.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Glad to hear about the docks. I was hoping they’d get them fixed quickly.


----------



## obcrna (Oct 5, 2015)

Both ramps on both side of the marina were up in the parking lot. Hope they will be out soon also, it was tricky.


----------

